# Ambassadeur Ultra Mag XL IV



## Walknfree (Feb 2, 2011)

I was wanting to know what people could tell me about this reel. Are they good for casting. Also will they hold up to freshwater fishing


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

I got one and love it. I use it for fresh water fishing with 10 pound test monofilament.

Good little reel. 
The reel is black and gold and I have it paired with a honey colored St Croix rod.


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

The IV is a big reel for freshwater . The 1 2 and 3 were designed for fresh , the 4, 5 and 6 were saltwater designs . Honestly this reel is worth more to collectors if in good condition as they haven't been built since mid 80's . Sell it on ebay and use the money to buy a modern reel more suited in size to your application .


----------



## Walknfree (Feb 2, 2011)

Thats where I got it from it was spelled wrong. I got it for 34 shipped. Was that a good deal. I know alot about the 6000, 6500, and 7000. I knew nothing about these reel but I thought for 30 bucks that was a good deal


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Misspells often go for below market price as they get missed . Price would depend on condition but a decent one can go for over $100 .


----------



## robc22 (Oct 20, 2009)

Any bait caster with the name Ambassadeur I love.....


----------



## Walknfree (Feb 2, 2011)

I finally got the reel today. It is in awesome condition. But theres a problem. THIS THING IS HUGE. Trying to figure out what im gonna use it for. It holds 350 yards of 20lb mono. That is crazy. But people say they cast really really good. Time will tell. Does anybody what all you can do to these reel as far as upgrades go. Like different bearings, drags and stuff like that.


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

I told you it was big . Clean the bearings , it doesn't need anything else to cast well . It has a very unique disengaging levelwind .


----------



## Walknfree (Feb 2, 2011)

Yeah I noticed that. How hard is it to take apart. Is it like a 6500 or harder


----------



## Drum Bum (Jan 12, 2004)

I have mine loaded with 300yds. of 50# pp w/ a 100 yd.20# mono topshot. Light sharking.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

i have one set up for distance casting.
since i got a nother reel to use i may be selling this one.
it throws very well.


----------



## Drum Bum (Jan 12, 2004)

Drum Bum said:


> I have mine loaded with 300yds. of 50# pp w/ a 100 yd.20# mono topshot. Light sharking.


sorry for the bump, that should read 100 of 30# topshot


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I also bought one on ebay years ago. I use it for chunking bloodworms and small pieces of cutbait with 3-4 ounces. It casts beautifully, has the adjustable mag setting, has the disengaging levelwind (which I love). The drag on mine was either leather or was so old it was decomposing...I upgraded it with drag washers from smoothdrag (is that the cali company??) - one was from a shimano and the other a daiwa I think. It has a good drag now. I paid about the same as you did and have no desire to sell it. It's a great light saltwater reel.


----------

